# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  epiziotomija (po 100-ti  put)

## nuna

Znam da je vec sve receno , ali..
 Danas sam bila kod doca , pita me zasto se dogovaram za porod u drugom gradu .Ja : "Imaju rooming -in , pustaju tatu na porod , a i epiziotomiju ne rade rutinski (moze se porazgovarat ili bar nadat ) , za razliku od splitskog rodilista. " A on ce meni :"Ma zasto ,puno je bolje napravit epiziotomiju!?"
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 
 Ma dobro kad se mora , ali kad nije nuzno...Ne kuzim! Pitala bih ja njega kad bi mu netko razrezao jednu stranu penisa do pola i onda je zasio (pa makar i uspjesno ) sto on misli o tome ! 
Mislim da sam upoznata s razlozima ZA epiziotomiju , ali evo pitam : Ako je sve OK, koji su razlozi PROTIV epiziotomije?

----------


## mamma Juanita

Kod epiz.ne reže se samo koža nego i mišić; po principu deranja tkanine lakše dolazi do daljnjeg pucanja tkiva i takva puknuća su češće teža i dublja od onih nastalih eventualnim spontanim pucanjem.
Ja ti imam "friško" iskustvo bez epiz., a prvi porod je bio sa epiz. Slikovito rečeno, prvi put nisam mogla pošteno sjesti oko 3 tjedna nakon, a sad kad nisam rezana, dobila sam samo 2 šava nakon površinskog pucanja kože koje jedva da sam osjetila. Vozila sam se 3 dana nakon poroda iz Rijeke za Zagreb bez problema, a 1. put mi je vožnja od 2o min. bila bolna.
A doktorima je epiziotomija toliko draga jer onda se može porod dovršit brže (kao da je to utrka s vremenom  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i imaju "čisti ravni rez " za šivanje  :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------


## Fortuna

rjetko koja zena ne popuca ako rodi u tri tiskanja u 5 minuti. 
ovde  tiskanje traje od 20 min-30 min jer se u tom periodu i misici dovoljno olabave i rasire pa tek onda kad babica vidi da su ti se misici dovoljno rasirili kaze da tiskas.
znaci...... najvise ti ovisi o babici tj da joj se nigdi ne zuri i da dobro suradjuje sa  tobom kao rodiljom.

----------


## klia

Što da vam kažem, svitu, sisti nisam mogla 50 dana nakon te bajne epizitomije. A i divlje meso mi je raslo oko šavova, zamalo mi spališe organ. :shock: Stažisti se učili šivati na meni.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natasa30

Oba puta rodila bez u NL i nisam niti malo pukla.Sve je pertezno u kontroli i u babicama i njihovom iskustvu.Oba puta tiskanje je trajalo nekih 30 minuta i ono sto je bilo najvazinije da ne popucas je trenutak kad ti kazu da prestanes tiskati i da samo dises da se mozes kontrolirati i zaustaviti sto u sustini i nije tako lako.Taj zadnji trud sam izgura djete van a ako na silu guras onda ili popucas ili ako vide da ces puknuti reznu te. Inace sjeci reda radi za svaki slucaj je najveca nehumana glupost koja postoji.

----------


## valerija-zg

Cula sam nesto o uzimanju vitamina E (u kapima) nekoliko dana prije poroda kao prevencija da ne dodje do epiziotomije jer vitamin E pospjesava elasticitet tkiva.
E sad... da li uzimati te kapi oralno ili se per. masirati - Hamletovska dvojba   :Embarassed:

----------


## snowhite

Ja sam se porodila pre mesec dana. 
Sa doktorima sam se stalno svadjala jer su me u toku trudnoce ubedjivali kako je epizotomija super stvar, sta cu ako puknem...
Na kraju je dogovor bio (tj. doktor je potpisao plan porodjaja u kome je to pisalo) da epizotomiju nece raditi ako ne bude bilo neophodno. Na porodjaju minut pre izlaska bebe kada mu je MM ponovo naglasio da ne zelim epizotomiju on je samopouzdano odgovorio kako on misli da je neophodno.Nije je uradio, ja nisam pukla (ovo mi je prva beba i to od 3650g) a gurala sam ludacki jako jer je beba sporo silazila pa su tako "naredili".
Mislim da je mnogo pomoglo to sto sam radila perinealnu masazu i kegel vezbe.
Mojoj prijateljici je isti dr. uradio epizotomiju pre 8 meseci i jos uvek je rana jako boli!!!

----------


## happy mummy

nuna, ako nije tajna, a di ti to planiras ic rodit? i kako mislis to izvest? zanima me jer me muce ista pitanja kao i tebe.

----------


## Jasna

Ja sam inzistirala na porodu bez epiziotomije. Toliko sam bila dosadna da me doktor vec znao kao "Horvaticu koja ce roditi bez epiziotomije". Porod nije bio nista posebno bolan, niti je izgon dugo trajao.. cak ga nisam ni osjetila. Tocno su mi govorili kad da udahnem kad da izdahnem i da tiskam.. mislim da sam rodila u tri truda. Nisam ni malo pukla. Dogovor je bio da me ne reze ako bas ne bude nuzno. Sjedila sam normalno za par dana... I osjecala se skroz super.. toliko super da su se prema meni ponasali kao da nisam rodila, ali to je druga prica. Poslije mi je doktor priznao da cesto epiziotomiju rade zato sto nemaju strpljenja ni babica ni doktori, ali i zene su nemoguce (takve krikove u zivotu nisam cula).. Moj savijet.. daj do znanja da to ne zelis i budi uporna i dosadna.. Ali ne bas kud puklo da puklo   :Rolling Eyes:  I da das do znanja da si educirana da ces ih slusati....
Sretno!!!

(Ja sam rodila u Merkuru, 10.12.2003)

----------


## NanoiBeba

Evo i mene sa friškim iskustvom. I ja sam doktora gnjavila da neću epiziotomiju, a on mi je stalno navodio razloge ZA. Na zadnjem pregledu je ipak rekao - Ok bez ali samo ako ne bude neophodno.
Srećom, trudovi su me uhvatili po noći pa je na porodu bila samo babica i mlada doktorica (bilo bi bolje da nje nije bilo).
Babica se potrudila, ja sam slušala upute i na kraju samo malo popucala. Sam porod a i oporavak nakon njega je bio potpuno druga priča od prvog. Mjesto oba zbivanja - Petrova.

----------


## zrinka

happy mummy, koliko znam nuna se priprema za sibensko rodiliste

----------


## pinocchio

čula sam da se u austriji može kupiti nešto što se zove epinur i što, osim masaže, može pomoći da se izbjegne epiziotomija. to je navodno neki aparatić uz pomoć kojeg se može razgibati područje međice. moram malo pogledati na netu šta ima o tome. uskoro će se navodno moći kupiti i kod nas.

----------


## happy mummy

zrinka, imas pp. cini mi se da se konacno moram pomirit s cinjenicom da sam tu gdje jesam, i da mi je sudjeno splitsko rodiliste  :?  a mislim da sam se vec svima oko sebe popela na vrh glave sa svojim panicarenjem oko poroda   :Embarassed:

----------


## Matea

evo vam moje iskustvo ako moze pomoci.
ja sam imala strasno jake trudove (moja mama koja je med. sestra i bila je samnom + asistirala je pri porodu preko 200 kaze da su bili konjski i da mi ne bi vjerovala da sama nije bila sa mnom u radaoni). 
kaya nije bila prevelika (3500 gr, 50 cm) ali se toliko zurila da sam ja pocela pucati na sve strane i onda sam im dozvolila da me recnu izmedu trudova pa nista nisam osjetila. sivanje isto nisam osjetila jer su me morali uspavati da me pregledaju "iznutra" jer sa sina rodila na carski 12 mjeseci 27 dana prije kceri pa su morali provjeriti da ne krvarim, tj. da nemam rupturu maternice.
nevjerojatno mi je pomogao savjet moje mame da nakon svake nuzde idem pod tus i direktno tusiram ranu. nista mi se nije inficiralo, a oziljak se vise ni ne vidi a mala mi ima 5 mjeseci.
konci mi se nisu dovoljno brzo raspadali pa mi je mama svaki dan vadila koncic po koncic (kak je lijepo imati mamu med. sestru) i nakon nekih 10 dana sam mogla normalno sjediti.

zelim vam svima brze i lagane porode bez epiziotomije.

----------


## Stribusa

1. porod s epiziotomijom - katastrofalan oporavak, neuspjelo dojenje
2. porod bez epizitomije (to mi je bio jedini zahtjev) - super, dojenje isto
samo 2 šava reda radi, malo je duže trajalo, ali se isplatilo. a dijete je bilo veliko (4.150) pa se svjedno može - kad se hoće.

mjesto radnje: Sveti duh
dr. Hafner i specijalizantica Alenka

 :D

----------

Ja sam sve prepustila docu, jer sam imala 100% povjerenja u njega što mislim da je jako važno. Imala sam prilično lak porod jer sam bila opuštena i uvjerena da će sve biti OK. Rezali su me što nisam, kao ni šivanje, uopće osjetila. Poslije sam se tuširala 3x na dan i nikakvih problema ni bolova (osim hemeroida) nisam imala. 
_________________
Jan, 11.11.2003.

----------


## M&T

Mislim da je u Zagrebu sve to drugačije nego u Splitu, ovdje kod nas nema dogovora ni pregovora oko poroda već ti je onako kako oni kažu.... U razgovoru sa jednom zagrebačkom babicom saznala sam da doista sve ovisi o babici koja te porađa pa ako ima volje, strpljenja i vremena za masažu sve može proći bez rezanja i bez pucanja!!!!

----------


## an@

Ja sam rodila na S. Duhu i na prvom porodu su me rezali, kažu da je to normalno za prvorotkinju. Bolje da te oni ravno zarežu nego da popucaš. Na drugom porodu od pucanja vodenjaka i prvih trudova pa do plaća Marije prošlo je točno sat vremena. I nisu me uopće rezali, ali sam dobila jedan šavić jer su rekli da me ona sa rukicom razderala. A taj jedan je malo bolio, mogla sam sjediti najnormalnije, ali sam ga jako dugo osjećala.

----------


## an@

Draga Stribusa. I ja sam bila kod Hafnera i Alenke. I moram ih pohvaliti. A ponajviše Alenku jer me porodila sama bez ikakve pomoći. Dok se ona zaderala POROD, Marija je već bila vani. Tek su onda stigli doktori. A što se tiće dojenja, s prvim ništa, a s drugim djetetom super, nisam mislila da ću to uspjeti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Bolje da te oni ravno zarežu nego da popucaš


To je još jedan od mitova koji su nam godinama bili servirani kao istina. Zar stvarno mislite da bi priroda jedino tu bila toliko nesavršena?
Pogledaj tekst:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=759
i
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=909

----------


## marta

e Mamajuanita, ima jos jedno mjesto na kojem je priroda  bila "nesavrsena", iako je off topic. Stavila je djecje krajnike kirurzima na dohvat...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> e Mamajuanita, ima jos jedno mjesto na kojem je priroda  bila "nesavrsena", iako je off topic. Stavila je djecje krajnike kirurzima na dohvat...


malo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , pa malo   :Sad:   :Sad: ...

----------


## koky

Evo drage moje ja rodila 03.03.2004. na Sv. Duhu malog popisanca Svena (prvo dijete) i nisu mi radili epiziotomiju. Mislm da to velikim dijelom mogu zahvaliti trudu sestre Gordane i tome sto sam je uspjela slusati u svemu sto mi je rekla. Inace nisam radila niti masazu niti ista tome slicno. Dakle ima nade  :Smile:  Zelim Vam svima takav porod i lijepu zdravu djecicu  :D

----------


## Alamama

Prema onom sto sam pratila u posljednjih nekoliko godina situacija se u ZG a posebno na SD prelamala tokom 2002 sto se tice epiziotomije. drugorotke su vec u 2001 cesto nerezane odradile porod, a tijekom 2002 sve cesce i prvorotke. Paralelno se odvijalo to da je sve vise zena trazilo da ih ne rezu a u isto vrijeme i sve vise babica je prihvatilo proceduru jako dobro (i dio lijecnika). Krajem prosle godine praksa se sirila i na druge bolnice u ZG. Izvan ZG je jako saroliko, negdje puno naprednije tipa rijeke a negdje  :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> Evo drage moje ja rodila 03.03.2004. na Sv. Duhu malog popisanca Svena (prvo dijete) i nisu mi radili epiziotomiju. Mislm da to velikim dijelom mogu zahvaliti trudu sestre Gordane i tome sto sam je uspjela slusati u svemu sto mi je rekla. Inace nisam radila niti masazu niti ista tome slicno. Dakle ima nade  Zelim Vam svima takav porod i lijepu zdravu djecicu  :D


To samo dokazuje da glavnu ulogu u rezanju/pucanju igra osoblje bolnice i njihova dobra volja da izgon odrade kako treba.  Ja sam na porodu isto imala babicu Gordanu - koja je apsolutno bila fenomenalna.  I isto me nisu rezali iako sam bila prvorotka (ja sam radila perinealnu masazu, i radila bih je drugi put opet - za nedaj boze  :wink:  ).  Pozorno sam slusala sto su mi govorili kako da tiskam i super je sve proslo.

Prekrasno je roditi bez epiziotomije, i zaista mi je drago da se siri krug prvorotki koje nisu rezane  :D   :D   :D   Sad nas zaista vec ima dosta!  :D   :D  8)    8)

----------


## Stribusa

čestitam cure!!!

žao mi je da i ja nisam bila hrabra kao vi kod prvog poroda i tražila da barem probaju bez epiziotomije - ja sam se samo prepustila i "uživala".

svaka čast!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Zorka

moj prvi porod je bio 1998. u petrovoj i nisam pojma imala o masaži, vježbama... no, prema dr-ima, ''prvorotkinje se uvijek režu'' i eto. prošlo je cca 3 tjedna uz razne šlaufe, sjedenja na koso itd. 
drugi porod je bio 2000. godine, beba je bila 3030, 2 mjeseca perinealne masaže prije poroda i prošla bez pucanja, bez rezanja. štos je bio u tome da je sa mnom bila samo babica koja se očito pobrinula. da ne pričam kako su me 2 sata nakon poroda kada sam dopremljena u sobu žene gledale jer sam sjedila!!! porod bez epi je mrak! 
žene, samo naprijed sa svojim zahtjevima! ako zatreba, uvijek stignu upotrijebiti škare.

----------


## snorki

Rodila sam prije petnaest dana i moram priznati da me epiziotomija uopce nije boljela. :shock: Poslije poroda nekih deset dana me je boljelo, ali podnosljivo. Evo vidite kako sjedim ispred kompa :D 


18.3.2004- dosla nam je Edita

----------


## Oriana

Na žalost, zbog visokog tlaka, manjka kisika i induciranog poroda (vrlo bolnih trudova) opet sam rezana   :Sad:  
Nisam puno rezana, ali mi je guza popucala   :Sad:   Sad sjedim normalno, ali na guzi šavova ko u priči, sat vremena me je doktor šivao.

 Kad se operem i posušim ih još neko vrijeme peku, no prođe brzo.

----------


## mamma san

Svaka čast Snorki!!  :D 

Mene su rezali, ali sam blago popucala oko cerviksa! Šivali su me 2-mal (jer su mi prvi put u šivanju zahvatili malo debelog crijeva  :shock:  :shock: ) a i hemići su me posjetili.....   :Crying or Very sad:  

Šavovi (konjski) - vanjski bili su prisutni puna 3 tjedna, tako da sam hodala ko' Herr Flick, a sjediti nisam mogla. 

Trenutno još imam jedan vanjski šav (na vrlo nezgodnom vlažnom mjestu  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: ) ali su mi hemići veći problem! 

A sad, za ili protiv?? Ako može bez bilo bi super! Ali mislim da ovisi ne samo o babici već i o rodilji! Ja sam bila katastrofalna!   :Embarassed:   U svakom slučaju, preživjele su naše mame pa ću i ja (bogme i vi).....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## snorki

Oriana i kod mene je bio inducirani porod i isto su me sjekli negdje oko guze. Ja zaista epi (sto joj tepam) nisam ni osjetila.
Normalno, nakon poroda nisam mogla sjesti direkt na guzu, ali sam mogla na neke poplulezece polozaje.To me je boljelo nekih desetak dana, a sada je sve ok. :D 
Ma ja sam ti prava Bosanka :D 
Planiram napisati svoju pricu sa poroda samo nece biti onako zanimljiva kao u Mamme san. Ja nisam bacala mokre gaze :D 

18.3.2004. - stigla nam je  Edita :D

----------


## Felix

cure, bas mi je zao da ste to sve prolazile (ili jos prolazite)   :Sad:   o epiju je vec puno toga receno i nadam se da ce situacija kod nas i dalje ici smjerom na koji je ukazala Alamama  :?  osobno smatram da je rijetko kad opravdano potrebna, ali sto je - tu je, zivimo u takvoj sredini   :Sad:   ma vazno da oziljci zarastu, a bebice rastu i rastu i uzivamo u njima   :Smile:  

vjerujem da ce ipak doci dan kad ce rutinska epi biti cista proslost, kao i mnogi drugi postupci koje primjenjuju u nasim rodilistima.   :Smile:

----------


## happy mummy

evo jedan friski clanak o tome:

Italijanski znanstvenici ukazuju da mediolateralna epiziotomija, kao što je ranije pokazano i na primjeru medijalne epiziotomije, ne štiti protiv urinarne i analne inkontinencije, te genitalnog prolapsa nakon vaginalnog poroda. 



 I više od toga, navode kolege sa Sveučilišta u Trstu, mediolateralna epiziotomija je povezana sa smanjenjem jačine mišićnog dna zdjelice, te s dispareunijom - bolnim spolnim odnosima, kao i bolovima u predjelu međice, u usporedbi sa spontano nastalnim povredama međice tijekom poroda. 

 Nažalost, informacije o ulozi medilateralne epiziotomije na postpartalno funkcioniranje zdjeličnog dna su veoma škrte, navode znanstvenici, "iako je široko rasprostranjeno uvjerenje o prevenciji teških porođajnih ozljeda međice."

 Italijanski znanstveni tim ispitivao je funkcije zdjeličnog dna tri mjeseca nakon spontanog vaginalnog poroda kod 254 žene kod kojih je načinjena mediolateralna epiziotomija, te kod 265 žena s intaktnom međicom ili spontanim ozljedama međice prvog i drugog stupnja (skupina pacijentica bez epiziotomije). Kod svih ispitanica se radilo o jednoplodnim trudnoćama.

 Nisu nađene značajne razlike u nastupanja urinarne i analne inkontinencije, te genitalnog prolapsa između dvije navedene skupine, navode autori. Međutim, ispitanice iz skupine gdje je prilikom poroda načinjena epizitomija dva i tri puta češće su se žalile na dispareuniju (7.9% prema 3.4%) i bolove u predjelu međice (6.7% prema 2.3%). 

 Ispitanice s načinjenom epizitomijom također su pokazivale statistički značajno slabije rezultate u ispitivanju jačine mišićnog dna zdjelice - digitalni test i vaginalna manometrija (u oba test p< 0.001). Ovi rezultati, zaključuju autori, pokazuju da nije vjerojatno da epizitomija štiti mišićno dno zdjelice od oštećenja povezanih s vaginalnim porodom. 

Obstet Gynecol 2004;103:669-673.

(izvor: http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme.asp?id=188)

----------


## Felix

cure, a da stavimo ovaj tekst na portal???

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja sam za! :D 
Za razotkrivanje predrasuda o epiziotomiji, nikad dosta dokaza.

----------


## mamazika

Ako su novinari (a i ja) dobro shvatili ova rodilja koja ne želi primiti transfuziju izgubila je krv zbog loše sašivene epiziotomije. 
Da je nisu radili rutinski možda bi se cijela priča izbjegla...

----------


## anchie76

Upravo sam to isto i ja rekla   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lejla

> Stavila je djecje krajnike kirurzima na dohvat...


Sorry marta, ja ne kontam :/ Ocemu ti???

----------


## marta

pa to je samo sala. naime, u jednoj sjajnoj knjizi pise da je bog ili priroda ili vec nesto (izaberi sta ti pase) pogrijesio u jednom, a to je da krajnici rastu na mjestu koje je lako dostupno kirurzima, te se duuuugo vremena primjenjivala nenormalna praksa da se krajnici rutinski vade djeci. recimo moja sveki, inace medses, je jako ponosna na sebe sta joj djeca nemaju krajnike.

----------


## lejla

Aha, OK. To je naravno (kao i mnostvo drugih) zastarjelo shvacanje!

----------


## lejla

Mislim da se krajnici vade bez dobrog razloga!!!

----------


## barby

evo da se i ja pridruzim tom pitanju... rodila sam 30. 08. i uzasavala sam se rezanja i ostalih "dodataka" tj šivanja itd... ali moram priznati koliko god tko imao protiv toga nešto ja više nemam kao prvo zarežu u samom trudu pa se to ni ne osjeti a kao drugo jao onom tko je uzak sa velikom bebom npr. moj mali se rodio sa 3980g i 53 cm da me nisu recnuli pukla bi do grla..... prema tome ima tu i opravdanog materijala i da idem ponovo roditi nebi se protivila reckanju (na kazem da je ugodno ali je vrlo efikasno) ........

----------


## lejla

> ... da me nisu recnuli pukla bi do grla...


Od kuda ti idea da bi uopste pukla, a kamo li toliko :shock:

----------


## lejla

> ... jao onom tko je uzak sa velikom bebom...


Uzak znaci, uzak rodni kanal, a ne dio koji oni tako dobrodusno zasijeku!!!

Mislim da se radi o principu i etici a ne o absolutnom protivljenju epi, to po principu ne raditi nista preventivno!!!

Barby, sretnos' bebcetom  :Smile:

----------


## pituljica

Evo i mojih iskustava:
1. porod beba 3380, porodili me u jednom jedinom trudu, naravno lakat na trbuh sistem, bebač doslovno izletio van. Rezultat je puknula do anusa plus veeelika epiziotomija.

2. porod beba 3500, masirala se weledinim uljem dva mjeseca, dogovorila sa sestrom Naskom da bi htjela bez rezanja, sestra u toku izgona masirala međicu uljem, sam tiskanje trajalo dobrih pola sata-rezultat maaali rez, sjedila nakon tjedan dana.

Dakle ono  što mi možemo poduzeti jest masiranje uljem i razgovarati s babicom o epiziotomiji, ako je ona voljna potruditi se onda se to većinom može izbjeći ili bude minimalna.

----------


## zrinka

super pituljice sto si podijelila s nama svoje iskustvo  :Smile: 

jer ispada da su bas hrvatice skole pucanju medjice pa se samo njih mora rezati, koliki nam je postotak epiziotomija u odnosu na broj poroda...

a nije stvar u hrvaticama, negho u med. osoblju koje rutinski radi epiziotomije i opravdava ih da je za nase dobro....

a stvar je u pripremi za porod i u suradnji babice koja sudjeluje u zeninom porodu.....

----------


## mamma Juanita

...ili, kako reče jedna naša jaako ugledna primalja, " Mi jednostavno ne damo dovoljno vremena međici da se rastegne i naravno da onda pukne!".
(Pod "mi" mislim da nije mislila na sebe, nego većinu u HR)
A ja bih još nadodala, ne dozvoljavamo ženi položaj u kojem će se puno bolje otvoriti i u kojem je puno manja šansa pucanja kod izgona (sjedenje-čučanje), nego u položaju ležanja, a koljena k bradi.
U tom položaju "kukca na leđima" (kako su ga neke forumašice proglasile  :Laughing:  ) je koža međice puno nategnutija i lakše puca.
I opet treba ponovit da statistike kažu da do najvećih stupnjeva puknuća dolazi upravo nakon što se jednom zareže.
Nije stvar samo u duljini, nego i u slojevitosti reza.
Škare režu kožu, ali i *i mišićno tkivo*, a spontano pucanje je najčešće samo na površinskoj koži.
Što je ooogromna razlika i za oporavak i za buduću elastičnost mišićnog dna zdjelice.

----------


## lejla

> ...  porodili me u jednom jedinom trudu, naravno lakat na trbuh sistem...


Po meni je upravo to uzrok problema!!! Koji je razlog tako extremno brzog poroda??? Problem s' djetetom/majkom??? U svim (na zalost vecini) slucajevima se radi o ne-zelji babice/med. osoblja da saceka normalan porod!

----------


## zrinka

da, i da nam daju da rodimo u polozaju koji nama odgovara, recimo cuceci, broj pucanja medjica i epiziotomija bi se smanjio.....

sto je rekla jedna roda, nek oni pokake go*** promjera 10 cm lezeci, pa ce viditi koliko je lakse i prirodnije roditi cuceci.... :Smile:

----------


## haligali

Prva beba bila je teška 3900, porod induciran i rezana tako da je to ružno za vidjeti. Druga beba 4000, i uz super babicu Miru, bez ikakve posebne napomene, prošla bez rezanja, popucala minimalno i već sjedim ko velika ( nakon 1. poroda nisam se usudila sjesti 2 mjeseca!) 
ps. nisam prije poroda ništa posebno masirala međicu

----------


## pituljica

lejla to ti je to, razlog što su me porodili u jednom trudu je bio taj što si je doktor naručio dvije poznanice na indukciju za taj dan pa ga je čekalo još puno posla  :/ 
btw nije tema ovog topica ali drugu bebu sam dobila koža na kožu za vrijeme šivanja što me jako iznenadilo :D znači većina toga je pitanje dobre volje tima koji nas porađa i eto to se može mijenjati bez ijedne kune.

----------


## Felix

haligali, cestitam!  :D 
u kojoj bolnici si rodila?

----------


## haligali

Na SD.

----------


## cokolina

> čula sam da se u austriji može kupiti nešto što se zove epinur i što, osim masaže, može pomoći da se izbjegne epiziotomija. to je navodno neki aparatić uz pomoć kojeg se može razgibati područje međice. moram malo pogledati na netu šta ima o tome. uskoro će se navodno moći kupiti i kod nas.


i jesi li otkrila kako se zove, gdje ima za kupiti i po kojoj cijeni?
hvala!

----------


## anchie76

ghost

Imas na nasem portalu o EPI-NO

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1168

----------


## inga

Dakle, da vam se malo pozalim.
Kao prvo, postala sam teta. Ali svejedno sam ljuta. Jer kad sam spomenula da su mamu malog   :Saint:   rezali, svi reagiraju sa: super, bas je dobro da su to napravili. Mozda je u njenom slucaju to bilo i potrebno jer je porod bio tezak i ona vise nije imala snage za tiskanje, ne znam. Ali reci bas je super sto su ju rezali   :Evil or Very Mad:  . A ona se jadnica cijeli dan poslije poroda previjala od bolova i nisu joj nista dali protiv bolova. 
Inace je u selu mojem malom jaaaako ukorijenjeno misljenje medu zenama da je epiziotomija super stvar jer ako puknes, pucas cik-cak i tako to. I da je super poslije normalnog poroda biti 5 dana u bolnici. A ja stalno mislim na svoju sogoricu (ako mi je to bratova zena) i na to kako je jadna tamo sama i sve ju boli, a mogli bi oboje biti kod svoje kuce i dobivati paznju koja im treba.
A da stvar bude gora, sve te zene surfaju po internetu, a vjeruju u sve sto im lijecnici kazu.
I jos jedan ginekolog koji tvrdi da je jako lose ako zena ne pukne pri porodu niti ju rezu jer onda ce sigurno patiti od inkontinencije  :shock: .
A kad ja spomenem da je bolje malo prirodno puknuti i da je sve stvar dobre babice i kontroliranog izgona, skoce ama bas SVE zene na mene (njih 4) na mene i vicu da babica uopce nema veze, nego se reze jer je tako najbolje za zenu. I tako dobih viku i posprdne poglede. I jos su sve uvjerene da je carski rez apsolutno najbolji nacin za roditi dijete. Jooj, sto sam se raspisala, ali kad su svi oko mene 10 godina u zaostatku s informacijama. Jedino ovdje razumiju o cemu pisem.
Puse svima od novopecene tete   :Kiss:

----------


## inga

Uh, evo mene opet da malo ublazim svoj prosli post. Jucer sam bas bila bijesna na sve, danas mi je malo bolje   :Razz:  . Shvacam da se nekim ljudima ne moze objasniti da cak i medicina moze napredovati, ali s takvima se naprosto treba suzdrzati od prepiranja, mozda cak i od razgovora. Ali ne vjerujem da je sve tako crno, mozda sam bas naletila na grupicu takvih ljudi. Ima ih sigurno i boljih. Ima nekih boljih iz mog malog mista i na ovom forumu.
 Dakle, jos jedna bebica je na ovom svijetu. Nadam se uskoro ga i vidjeti.

----------


## Felix

inga, 200% te razumijem   :Love:  
a okolini:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  

a sto reci... savjet mozes (ima smisla) dati samo onome koji ga trazi. ostali jos nisu spremni   :Wink:  

ali ovo sto si im rekla je ostalo u uhu, pa iduci put kad tako nesto cuju sjetit ce se toga, i tako dalje i dalje, i polako ce se oblikovati novi sustav razmisljanja na tu tematiku... jednog dana, uz malo srece, ce se sloziti s tobom   :Grin:  

ili cak i prije, ako cuju od kakvog doktora   :Rolling Eyes:  

a internet, je kako se zna, vrazje djelo i svasta tu ima, i pedofilije i pornografije, kako onda vjerovati tako nepouzdanom izvoru   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inga

Ma Felix, evo tebi jedna   :Kiss:  . Eto sta reci, mojoj sogorici su se, naravno, upalili savovi od epiziotomije pa kaze da sad (3. dan od poroda) hoda skroz pognuto i jako ju to boli. Valjda su me zato ove zene oko mene toliko i naljutile jer ona, jadnica, kaze da je skoro umrla od bolova prvu noc. A moj brat je morao u ljekarnu po tablete protiv bolova, oni joj nista nisu dali  :/ .
Ali bebac sad vec lijepo papa pa je ona onda sretna.
A ja samo moram ubuduce paziti kako s kim pricam.
Mislim, bebica od 3.300 grama i nije bas neki div koji zahtijeva epiziotomiju. Ali eto, barem su oboje dobro. Jedva cekam da ih vidim   :Love:  .

----------


## vesnare

Samo da se nadovežem na Ingu da i u mojoj okolini žene mlađe od mene (koje su rodile) smatraju da je puuuuuuuuuuno bolje ako te režu, ne go da punkneš, jer kao onda bude sto puta gore :shock: 

Inače, tamo gdje idem roditi rade to rutinski i ne prihvaćaju ne i sl. + se leži na onom krevetu sa uzdignutim nogama, nema izbora  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   klistiranje i brijanje su također pod mus, a ako se i obriješ, a oni to ne smatraju dovoljno dobrim idu to popravaljati sa zahrđalim britvicama  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  

Nemam s kim uopće pričati na ovu temu, jer je svim curama ovdje to sasvim normalno, kao da smo u srednjem vijeku  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kako sam u toj bolnici ležala zbog hiperstimulacije, jasno mi je da pacijent nema apsolutno nikakvo pravo glasa i da me neće poslušati ako nešto od gore navedenog odbijem. 

Preostaje mi jedino doći što kasnije u rodilište  :Grin:  

Eto, morala sam se malo požaliti  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

vesnare, pa to je grozno   :Sad:   :Sad:  
nemas li neku drugu opciju? u koje rodiliste ides?

----------


## vesnare

U Kninu :/ 

No, ovdje je manji promet u rađaoni i imaju rooming in  :Embarassed:   pa mi se ipak čini OK, s obzirom da mi je druga opcija Šibenik, gdje je situacija možda još i gora i još bih se morala ići tamo dogovarati sa doktorima i sl. :/ 

A da tek čuješ priče koje pričaju žene sa blizancima - sve vaginalni porodi, okretanja rukom i druge "radosti"  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Da imam dvojčeke sigurno bih išla u Split  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

:Sad:   :Sad:  
drzim fige da te barem sto manje sjecnu i sto manje gnjave...   :Smile:

----------


## inga

Drzim ti i ja fige, vesnare, da sve prode sa sto manje gnjavaze za tebe i da ti porod ipak ostane u sjecanju kao lijepo iskustvo.
Ali eto, meni je isto najgore to sto nemam s kim razgovarati o takvim stvarima u svojoj okolini jer su misljenja zena takva kakva jesu.
Ali bas zato ja planiram roditi negdje drugdje (a nisam jos ni trudna  :D )

----------


## Felix

> Ali bas zato ja planiram roditi negdje drugdje (a nisam jos ni trudna  :D )


tocno tako i ja   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## snorki

Prije mjesec dana porodila se jedna poznanica koju NISU REZALI.
Medjutim, zena je uzasno pukla, i to ne prema guzi, nego prema ore  :Rolling Eyes:  
Prvi porod joj je bio prelagan. Dok je ovaj drugi,bas zbog tog NEREZANjA (tako zena kaze) bio grozan.
Ako nesto znaci, zena se porodila u Innsbrucku.

Nisam ni ZA, a ni PROTIV EPi, ali misljenja sam da joj ponekad zaista treba pristupit.

----------


## anchie76

Puno puta sam vec rekla.. pa cu i opet ponovo...

NIJE SAMO STVAR NE REZANJA... osoblje mora razumijeti normalan tjek izgona....

Ako ti osoblje kaze, "Ok nema beda, necemo vas rezati", a onda te isti oni na izgonu natjeraju da rodis u 2 truda, i pritom ti skoce na stomak ne bi li dijete brze izaslo - ZENA NEMA SANSE da ne pukne...


Uloga osoblja na izgonu je da mamu puste na miru da izgon traje onoliko koliko treba (a ne onoliko koliko oni misle da treba!), da govore mami kada da tiska, i koliko jako da tiska, i kada da NE tiska...  Ako se stvari tako rade, medjica ce se sama rastegnuti koliko treba i zena ce vrlo vjerojatno zavrsiti bez pucanja...

Druga stvar... bitan je polozaj radjanja... Probajte se pokakiti na lezeci - ne ide bas huh?  Pa naravno da ne ide, kad nije prirodno.. i prirodnije je roditi u sjedecem/cucecem polozaju... Ali guess what, u tom polozaju su i najmanje sanse za pucanjem medjice, a najvece u lezecem polozaju.

Dakle da zakljucimo, nije dovoljno reci nisu je rezali, gle kak je pukla, a pritom je natjerali da rodi lezeci i natjerali je da odradi izgon u 5 min   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ipak je taj organ napravljen za radjanje..... pa zar ne mislite da je malo smijesno da je napravljen da dijete izadje tuda van, a u stvari ne moze izaci - nego je bas potrebno da tu doktor malo zareze...

Nije to priroda tako namijenila... Ali su nas doktori super uspjesno uvjerili da mi to ne bi mogli izvesti bez njih   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inga

Anchie76, bas si to lijepo rekla. Svu veliku mudrost koju nasi medicinari izgleda ne mogu shvatiti, ti si sazela u par pametnih recenica. Sve si rekla sto je vazno i slazem se potpuno s tobom.
 Mogla bi ti napraviti turneju po bolnicama u hrvatskoj i odrzati nasim ginekolozima seminare   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> Mogla bi ti napraviti turneju po bolnicama u hrvatskoj i odrzati nasim ginekolozima seminare


Ne bi ja imala nista protiv   :Grin:    Al kad bi slusali - to bi bilo lijepo    :Saint:  

Snovi, snovi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

Zanima me da li je netko bio na porodu u Varaždinu, a da je prošlo bez epiziotomije?

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći došla u bonicu oko 23h, sa puknutim vodenjakom i otvorena 2 prsta i sa laganim trudovima. Nakon što su me obrijali, dali klizmu i ostalo, trudovi su se malo pojačali ali još uvijek su bili podnošljivi. Tada mi je sestra dala drip bez da me je pitala ili rekla što mi je dala (saznala sam kada sam poslije nekog vremena pitala). Poslije toga su ubrzo trudovi postali nepodnošljivi, bili su "sati očaja", a ne "minute očaja" kako sam negdje pričitala, i rodila sam bebicu oko 6 ujutro. Babica mi je vikala "tiskaj, ugušiti ćeš bebu", i nakon što mi je nalegla na trbuh beba je izletjela van. Izlazak bebe i rez epiziotomije u trenutku izlaska uopće nisam osjetila, jer je to bilo ništa u usporedbi sa trudovima od dripa. Beba je imala hematom na glavi i slomljenu ključnu kost (ja mislim od nelijeganja na trbuh). Pa zar se prvorotka koja je nosila konfekcijski br. 34-36 morala poroditi za 8 sati od puknuća vodenjaka? Zbog čega? Epiziotomiju su mi šivali sa lokalnom anestezijom, ali doktor nije pričekao niti 30sec. da ta anestezija počene djelovati nego je skoro do kraja bilo praktično "na živo". Nakon toga sam jedva dojila bebu u bolnici jer se nisam mogla pomaknuti u krevetu a kamoli naći neki zgodan položaj za dojenje, mjesec dana nisam mogla kako treba jesti jer se nisam mogla sjesti čak ni u polusjedeći položaj, muke sam imala sa stolicom jer sam se bojala sjesti i malo tiskati, teško sam se tuširala, boljela me i trnula noga. Do sada sam bila uvjerena da je tako moralao biti (drip) jer sam došla sa puknutim vodenjakom pa su me morali čim prije poroditi, i mislila sam si - nikad više trudna.
Sada sam trudna po drugi put, beba je na zadak, a ja sam odlučila u Planu poroda:
- izričito naglasiti da ne želim drip, epiziotomiju niti nalijeganje na trbuh
Želim da se moj porod smatra normalnim sve do komplikacija, a ako bude trebalo eventualni pristanak na nešto od toga dati ću naknadno ili će ga dati MM. Obaviti ću tečaj za trudnice, kako bi MM mogao prisustvovati porodu, a ne da moramo ići od bolnice do bolnice sa puknutim vodenjakom i tražiti gdje to dopuštaju bez tečaja.
Sada mi je jasno da ne trebam odmah trčati u bolnicu ako mi puke vodenjak, bar ne 5-6 sati, da drip nije obavezan kod puknuća vodenjaka, ali me još muči pitanje: Koliko vas je rodilo bebu na zadak bez epiziotomije i da li je netko rodio na boku (navodno je manji rizik od puknuća)? Da li je netko rodio bez epiziotomije ako je bila pupčana vrpca oko vrata?

----------


## tijana

Ne može na zadak bez epiziotomije!!! Bar ne planirano, znam to.
Sretna je svaka koja izbjegne carski. Možda se beba okrene?

----------


## ifi

Kad sam ja rađala Marka nismo baš odgovarali dimenzijama jedno drugome pa su me rezali a onda je naletio trud pa sam po rezu pukla kao lubenica!Nije baš neki feeling kad čuješ vlastito krrrc  :Crying or Very sad:  
Drugi porod bez rezanja bez pucanja,skoro da sam se digla uzela bebu i odšetala u sobu.Dora prava curica s malom glavicom  :Smile:  
Marko 24.12.1999
Dora 20.10.2003

----------


## Felix

> Ne može na zadak bez epiziotomije!!! Bar ne planirano, znam to.


NARAVNO DA MOZE, samo ne u hrvatskoj  :/  :/ 
imam doma par prekrasnih slikica s poroda zatkom, bez rezanja i pucanja.   :Smile:   stavit cu link pa si pogledajte. ima i na  portalu, pod pricama s poroda, jedna prica o porodu kod kuce, zadak, bez rezanja i pucanja. to je dosta stara prica, sasvim na pocetku, koliko se sjecam.

----------


## ms. ivy

felix, pošalji tu priču docu koji me nasjeckao na komadiće.   :Mad:  

ali ja sam bila sretna da nisam naletila na nekog splašenog koji bi se pokušao izvući carskim, pa mi nije padalo na pamet izvoljevati oko epiziotomije.

a inače, andrejček je bio pikulica od 2900 g, tiskala sam bez pol muke i sigurno sam mogla roditi " u komadu".  :/ 

ali, može li se izvesti zahvat po brachtu bez rezanja?

----------


## mamazika

Evo nešto o epiziotomiji - friške vijesti iz JAMA-e.

*link*

Review: Episiotomies May Bring More Risks By CARLA K. JOHNSON, Associated Press Writer 
Tue May 3,11:09 PM ET



CHICAGO - For years, some doctors believed that an episiotomy, an incision to enlarge the vaginal opening during childbirth, would prevent spontaneous tearing that would be harder to repair. They also believed the procedure would help women avoid incontinence and improve their sex lives. 
It turns out those beliefs were myths.

A new review of 26 research studies shows that episiotomies are linked with a higher risk of injury, more trouble healing and more pain.

Episiotomies also had no effect on incontinence, pelvic floor strength or sexual function. Women who had the procedure waited longer to resume sex after childbirth. And their first post-birth intercourse caused them more pain.

"This review puts together in one place all the evidence that we're not getting the results we want," said Dr. Katherine Hartmann, the study's lead author and a researcher at the University of North Carolina.

The review was published in Wednesday's     Journal of the American Medical Association.

An episiotomy is usually a small cut — deeper than the width of a large metal paperclip and about as long, she said. But spontaneous tears often are smaller and don't need stitches.

Many women and their doctors already know episiotomies haven't proven beneficial, Hartmann said, adding that rates are dropping, but not fast enough.

She estimated that 1 million women each year have unnecessary episiotomies, citing studies that indicate they are done in about 30 percent of vaginal births.

An Associated Press analysis of hospital data found there were 616,702 episiotomies in 2002, but Hartmann said the procedures are underestimated in hospital records.

Since 1983, the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists has said episiotomies should not be done routinely. Dr. Laura Riley, of ACOG's obstetrical practice committee, said most doctors already know they should be done only when the baby is in distress.

"I think the message has been out there a while," she said. Her hospital, Massachusetts General in Boston, only does them in about 8 percent of births, she said.

However, the numbers vary widely. Women are more likely to get an episiotomy at some hospitals, Hartmann said. One study from the mid-1990s found that episiotomy rates at Philadelphia hospitals varied from 20 percent to 73 percent.

The Agency for Healthcare Quality and Research, which funded the review, planned to post a summary on its Web site Tuesday afternoon. Pregnant women should discuss it with their doctors or midwives, Hartmann said.

"Just in time for Mother's Day," Hartmann said. "This is a big gift for future mothers."

___

On the Net:

JAMA: http://www.ama-assn.org 

AHRQ: http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/epcsums/epissum.htm 



Možda za iskopirati i staviti u plan poroda?   :Wink:

----------


## Felix

ja bi to na portal... i u plan poroda... i u vecernjak zakupit cijelu stranicu...   :Wink:  
javljam se za prijevod na hr   :Smile:  

stavit cu taj link, obecajem, cim doma uspijem sjesti za komp. nadam se danas.

ne znam sto je zahvat po brachtu   :Embarassed:   ali znam da npr. u pithiviersu (michel odent) niti za vakuum ili forceps ne koriste rezanje po defaultu, a kamoli za zadak...

sad sam se sjetila, imas i u odentovoj knjizi preporod radjanja prekrasne slike radjanja na zadak, naravno, bez pucanja reckanja   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

zahvat po brachtu je kad bebino tijelo izađe van a glavica je još unutra, onda doc uđe rukom u porođajni kanal i obuhvati glavicu, te je nježno izvede van (uz tiskanje). mislim da se većina zadaka tako dovršava.

daklem, može bez reckanja. naravno. ja sam mogla super kontrolirati tiskanje, beba je bila mala i kladim se da je moglo proći eventualno uz malo pucanja/rezanja, a ne da me prepile napola.   :Mad:

----------


## Felix

ivy, kladim se u sto god hoces da je moglo biti tako   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

ma dobro, neću sada cendrati jer nisam ni inzistirala da me ne režu, već sam o tome pisala. samo, rezanje mi je bio jedini stvarno bolan dio poroda, a ni u šivanju baš nisam uživala. i bilo mi je grozno biti invalid iduća tri tjedna, ni sjesti, ni sagnuti se nisam mogla, ni dići se s bebom na rukama. a u usporedbi s nekim curama, još sam dobro prošla!  :shock: 

da, da, treba educirati te naše doktore...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> da, da, treba educirati te naše doktore...


nekako sumnjam da je problem samo u edukaciji, jer cak i oni koji znaju sve ovo i dalje rade po svome, jer, jelte, takva je kod nas praksa :? .

mislim da prvenstveno treba educirat zene, uvjerit zene da je njihovo tijelo dovoljno jako i sposobno roditi dijete bez upalitanja u velikoj vecini slucajeva, a isto tako da je njihovo, tj. nase *pravo* da se bune i traze porod kakav njima, tj. nam odgovara.
a to opet trazi jednu opcu emancipaciju.

----------


## Felix

slazem se s MJ. dokle god mi gundjamo na forumu i kavicama i zalimo se na okrutni sistem, a kad treba nesto uciniti ili se pozvati na svoja prava sutimo, ostat ce nam tako.  :/ 

inace, evo link na pricu koja je izasla jednom davno na portalu: 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=684

i nije samo zadak, nego k tome i VBAC   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

imaš pravo, ali opet nema svatko snage svađati se oko svake sitnice, pogotovo kad se radi o bebi i želiš biti sigurna da radiš ispravno.

bilo bi lakše kad bi se na neke normalne stvari tako i gledalo.   :Razz:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ms.ivy, gledat ce se kad opet postanu normalne  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

> imaš pravo, ali opet nema svatko snage svađati se oko svake sitnice, pogotovo kad se radi o bebi i želiš biti sigurna da radiš ispravno.
> 
> bilo bi lakše kad bi se na neke normalne stvari tako i gledalo.


e da, zato smo imali u onu prvu peticiju jer smo trazile da u klinicke smjernice udje tijek normalnog poroda

----------


## ms. ivy

što bi mi bez roda  :D

----------


## Felix

www.birthdiaries.com/diary/47vbirth.htm

evo onaj obecani link o zatku bez rezanja.
nadam se samo da je to pravi link jer ne mogu na poslu ici provjeravati   :Wink:  
javite ako nije.

----------


## ms. ivy

prekrasno! hvala felix, sad sam tek zapravo vidjela kako to izgleda.   :Kiss:  

i, naravno, sad znam da se može izvesti bez rezanja, samo ako doktor ima potrebnu vještinu i strpljenje. mislim da to kod nas zahtijeva malo dulju potragu...

----------


## mamma Juanita

wow, jeste skuzile da je (na linku) ta zena iskljucivo dojila bebicu skolskih  6 mjeseci, a s 11 mj. kad je slagana prica za web, je jos vecinu prehrane beba zadovoljavala dojenjem, 
ali sve to NA JEDNOJ DOJCI, jer je mama zbog nesrece u djetinjstvu ostala bez jedne dojke.
zbilja fascinantna prica.

----------


## ms. ivy

stvarno fantastična priča, one slike kad bebica izlazi su me rasplakale.   :Rolling Eyes:  

i opet se čudim kako je to doc lijepo izveo bez rezanja, pucanja, ičega... ok, to joj je treća beba, ali ipak...

----------


## Felix

nemoj se cudit ajvi   :/ 
bolje se cudit nasem zaostalom zdravstvu   :Crying or Very sad:  

inace, citam (medju ostalim) jednu knjigu o aktivnom porodu i ima jedna prekrasna prica s poroda u vodi kod kuce (autoricina kci) gdje je rodjeno PRVO DIJETE OD 5 KILA BEZ REZANJA (naravno) I IKAKVOG PUCANJA

pogledat cu doma kako se knjiga zove (mislim da je balaskas: active birth ali nisam 100% sigurna da je bas ta)

a jucer na mimohodu upoznah anchie76 koja ima valjda 45 kila s krevetom i nikak mi nije jasno kako je iz nje izaslo dijete od 4200 (jesam li dobro zapamtila?) i bez upotrebe skarica i konca   :Wink:  

anchie ispravi me ako sam nesto krivo rekla

----------


## anchie76

> a jucer na mimohodu upoznah anchie76 koja ima valjda 45 kila s krevetom i nikak mi nije jasno kako je iz nje izaslo dijete od 4200 (jesam li dobro zapamtila?) i bez upotrebe skarica i konca   
> 
> anchie ispravi me ako sam nesto krivo rekla


Je rekla si par stvari krivo   :Laughing:  

1) nemam 45 kg s krevetom (to je Ivancica o kojoj pricas   :Razz:   :Grin:   )

2) nije bio bas 4200, bio je 3950 (meni se cinilo kao 4200 u najmanju ruku   :Grin:  ), i imao je dosta veliku glavu 37cm..

A ostalo je apsolutna istina, niti malo pucanje a kamoli rezanje...

Radila sam perinealnu, gnjavila doktore da NE zelim epiziotomiju.. I sve smo to odradili za 5!  Poslije sam saznala da sam ja bila prva prvorotka na forumu koju nisu rezali pa sam ostala  :shock:   Nisam imala pojma, nego sam mislila da ih je jos bilo prije mene, pa rekoh "idem i ja"... Da sam znala da niti jedna prvorotka na forumu prije mene nije prosla bez rezanja, neznam da bih imala bas TOLIKO hrabrosti inzistirati... Ali zato poslije mene je bilo puuuuno cura koje nisu rezane... I svakim danom ih ima sve vise i vise  :D

----------


## TinnaZ

Bravo za sve nas koje to tek trebamo progurati.
Inače, ima nešto i u Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata NN 169/2004,  na što se možda može pozvati ako se ne može izaći "na kraj" s našim tvrdoglavim medicinarima. 
Evo i link: http://www.nn.hr/sluzbeni-list/sluzbeni/index.asp

----------


## Felix

> 1) nemam 45 kg s krevetom (to je Ivancica o kojoj pricas     )


oprosti, ti IMAS 45 kila s krevetom, ona muzeva jakna te nece sakrit   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a ivancica ima 40 kila s krevetom...   :Rolling Eyes:  

(malo OT)

----------


## ingas

Stvarno puno prica i iskustava na ovom forumu (toliko da ih nisam sve ni procitala). Brojim jos 6 dana do termina i opet me najvise od svega strah epiziotomije.  :shock:  Ali mislim pozitivno, bit cu dobre volje i nadam se da cu se svidjeti babici i doktoru i da cu se uspjeti dogovoriti s njima da imaju malo strpljenja samnom jer cu ja to sve brzo obaviti i bit cu dobra....   :Rolling Eyes:  Sve sam ja to lijepo isplanirala, javit cu vam kako je proslo.

----------


## nine

> *Sada mi je jasno da ne trebam odmah trčati u bolnicu ako mi puke vodenjak, bar ne 5-6 sati,* da drip nije obavezan kod puknuća vodenjaka, ali me još muči pitanje: Koliko vas je rodilo bebu na zadak bez epiziotomije i da li je netko rodio na boku (navodno je manji rizik od puknuća)? Da li je netko rodio bez epiziotomije ako je bila pupčana vrpca oko vrata?


 :shock:  a jesi li ti čula za prolaps pupčane vrpce!!!!!!!! nije ti baš sve još jasno,nadam se da te cure koje imaju roditi neće poslušat u slučaju pucanja plodnih ovoja (vodenjaka).  :/

----------


## Felix

nine, nemoj strasit zenu   :Smile:  
to sto se kod nas smatra da treba trcat u bolnicu isti cas kad pukne vodenjak ne znaci da je to jedina i prava istina   :Wink:  
vani se preporucuje doci u rodiliste *u roku 12 sati* nakon puknuca vodenjaka
ne zelim naravno reci da sve sto se radi vani mora biti iskljucivo tocno, ali zelim naglasiti da postoje razni pogledi na tu situaciju.
ako je voda koja istice bez mirisa i prozirna, sve je u redu, i bolje je pricekati doma dok pocnu trudovi.
osim toga, kad pukne vodenjak, beba nije na suhom. vodenjak se stalno pomalo obnavlja.

----------


## ms. ivy

cure, pa mene bi isto bilo strah prolapsa pupkovine. 
što se mene tiče, idealno bi bilo doći u bolnicu 5 minuta prije nego se beba rodi   :Wink:  , ali u slučaju da te doma može netko pogledati ili da se telefonski konzultiraš sa bolnicom kod događaja kao što je pucanje vodenjaka.
ja sam bila u rodilištu sat vremena nakon puknuća vodenjaka, ali meni su ionako zbog zatka rekli da dođem čim se nešto desi (alternativa je bila u bolnici čekati porod, kako da ne...   :Razz:  )

nije mi namjera sijati strah i paniku   :Wink:  , samo mislim da kod nas, nažalost, ne postoji infrastruktura koja bi omogućila ležerniji pristup porodu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> a jesi li ti čula za prolaps pupčane vrpce!!!!!!!! nije ti baš sve još jasno,nadam se da te cure koje imaju roditi neće poslušat u slučaju pucanja plodnih ovoja (vodenjaka).


Da, čula sam za prolaps pupčane vrpce, ali izgleda da sestre na prijemnom nisu. Jer osim što sam negdje pročitala da se ne bi smjelo previše hodati ako je pukao vodenjak, da pupčana vrpca ne izgađe prije glavice, pročitah nedavno na
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=582
i stavove bjelosvjetskih medicinara o mogućnosti dolaska u bolnicu nakon 8 itd. sati (pa čak do 24 sata), do priča rodilja koje su odlazile u bolnicu čak 2 dan. Ili priča kada su oni probušili vodenjak, a porod nije počeo spontano niti drugi dan.
Sada mislim da sam bila prilično velika neznalica i kukavica jer sam odmah otrčala u bolnicu, očekujući da će oni znati što je najbolje za mene i bebu. A oni ne samo da su me pustili stajati 1h dok mi je sestra uzimala podatke, pa onda još 1h vožnje dok nismo pronašli bolnicu gdje je MM mogao biti uz mene, pa onda još 1h iste procedure u drugoj bolnici, i nitko se nije uzbuđivao zbog prolapsa pupčane vrpce.
A prijedlog da treba nazvati u bolnicu kada pukne vodenjak, jer oni znaju što dalje, neću niti pokušavati, jer će biti isto kao i prvi put. Naravno da će odgovoriti "dođite da vidimo", onda će me pustiti 3h da stojim, zatim će zaključiti da im se ne da čekati da se do se do kraja sama otvorim i da počnu jači trudovi, pa će me poleći, svezati na ctg, dati drip, i izgurati bebu van u roku 6 sati (+ ona 2-3h ukupno 8-sati), sa izgonom u 3 truda naravno uz epiziotomiju. 'Ajmo još jednom isto pitanje: zar je za prvorotku, sa uskom zdjelicom, bebom od 3580g., niskim pragom boli itd. (što nitko nije provjeravao) to normalno i moguće bez velikog mučenja?
E sad najbolja varijanta bi bila: odem ja odmah u bolnicu (da me može ipak netko povremeneo prekontrolirati), ne dam im da me svežu na ctg, tražim da povremeno hodam i uživam i u nekim drugom položajima osim ležećeg, ne dozvolim da mi daju drip, i tražim da izgon traje duže od 2min. pa da pokušamo i epiziotomiju izbjeći. Al' hoće li me u tom slučaju trpjeti tamo 16h, umjesto 8, bez nagovaranja da to završimo što prije? I usput - ne daju ti tekućinu cijelo to vrijeme, pa dehidrirati ću bez vode tako dugo.

----------


## nine

> Da, čula sam za prolaps pupčane vrpce, ali izgleda da sestre na prijemnom nisu.


potpisujem,sve to stoji,
al eto mene je na tečaju naučilo ako ti pukne plodna voda_naje.... si
znači ideš tamo prerano,neče ti dat šetat,nečeš se otvarat,šiknit će ti drip,....itd

u 30inešto god staža žena nikad nije vidila prolaps pupčane vrpce ali,kažem ali, postoji mogučnost da se dogodi

 i zbog toga u slučaju puknuča vodenjaka:
*dobro ispeglani ručnik između nogu
*leči u auto na leđa (da se ne pritišće p.v. ako je ispala)
*pravac bolnica i odmah poslušati otkucaje dječijeg srca
*ako nešto napipate između nogu  :shock: onda sve to isto još užurbanije i još više ležečeg položaja

to je teorija,a praksa:
*vodenjak me iznenadio oko 3h,trčala po kući sat vremena tražeč stvari za bolnicu
*zaboravila gačice,papuče,itd
*sidila u autu jer nisam imala di leč (na čisto) vozili psa zada prije
*došla u 5 na prijemni,a dr. me pregledala tek u 6!!!!!!!!!!
*otkucaje srca mi poslušali tek u 8 kad su me odveli u box!!!!!!!!
*ostatak priče klasika

i sve to sa bebom od 36+1dan   :Evil or Very Mad: 
al kad dođem drugi put rodit (ako) neće ta priča ovako teči ali isto ću odmah u bolnicu u slučaju da mi vodenjak pukne,a u slučaju da ne pukne u 2mj tečaja sam postupak istrenirala do savršenstva   8)

----------


## TinnaZ

A mislim da ću i ja to pitati doc-a kod poroda ako bude uporan, ono u stilu "da bi bilo interesantno vidjeti hoće li on dobiti hemeroide/popucati ako pokuša istisnuti go... ležeći u položaju kukca." Komentar o homoseksulacima koji sam mislila napisati, ću ipak izostaviti.

A što se tiče brzine poroda, i natjecateljskog duha liječnika "tko će poroditi provorotku za manje od 6h" pročitajte na podforumu Porod-prirodan ili dirigiran. Ne znam da li imam dobar osjećaj da su mi se kukovi proširili, i da li se to dogodilo  u trudnoći ili kod poroda, ali mislim da i jedno i drugo (ne mogu više obući stare hlače, a teška sam isto kao i prije), pa se postavlja još jedno pitanje: koliko jako bi vikao liječnik da mu netko proširi čeljust za 1cm u roku par sati s obrazloženjem da će nakon toga brže i pametnije govoriti.

----------


## inga

Samo naprijed, Tinna Z  8)  Bas me zanima sto bi ti lijecnik odgovorio. Ali stvarno, izgleda da se zena mora sama o svemu informirati, tako da zna koji lijecnikov savjet prihvatiti, a koji je totalno bezveze, jer je posljedica zelje lijecnika da sebi omoguci da provede porod onako kako njemu odgovara, rodilja je ionako samo pacijent koji treba sutit i slusat.
Zato, samo naprijed cure, trazite sto zelite, borite se   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja se izborila.
Beba 4550gr., 54 cm.

----------


## inga

Kao sto rekoh i na nekoj drugoj temi, TinnaZ svaka ti cast. Majstorski si to izvela   :Love:

----------


## TinnaZ

Hvala, i ja sam vesela.

----------


## Dolca

Evo malo stručnih odgovora:
" Epiziotomija još je jedan, obično nepotreban zahvat tijekom porođaja. Nažalost, žene kojima se radi imaju 50 % više šanse za puknuća međice uz rez epiziotomije ili produbljjivanje istog reza. Zahvat može prouzročiti obilnije krvarenje, bolne ožiljke i nepotrebne boli nakon porođaja. Te tegobe mogu utjecati na biološku vezu majke i djeteta, te na dojenje. Dugoročna korist takvih zahvata za žene nije dokazana... Istraživanja su pokazala da to hoće li žena biti podvrgnuta epiziotomiji ovisi najviše o tome tko asistira pri porodu, liječnik ili primalja. Doktori prirodno čine više- jer su tako školovani. U nekim se bolnicama ženi rijetko daje prilika da tiska polako i nježno svoje čedo van bez intervencije. Epiziotomija je primjer kako se u kliničkoj praksi uvjerenje da "žensko tijelo ne može roditi na zdrav način bez intervencije" može uistinu pobijediti tako da se ona jednostavno ne izovdi."

----------


## cekana

Hu, prvi porod 12 šavova nakon epi, drugi 6 (na istom mjestu) ako sad ne uspijem izbjeći, bit će to ožiljak iz snova, debeo poput... :/

----------


## TinnaZ

Ma kako ne bi uspjela izbjeći ...ako si stvarno sigurna da ne želiš epi?

----------


## cekana

Sigurna!!! Jer me zadnji put nije ni sašio kako treba   :Crying or Very sad:  
kažu da u Osijeku to više ne rade rutinski, pa me to tješi, (svejedno bih voljela da me netko zakrpa kak spada, ako tu ima uopće nad nakon 4 godine bez plastike  :Sad:  )

----------


## TinnaZ

Vjerujem da si čitala moje postove? U biti je jednostavno izboriti se da se poštuju tvoje želje, samo treba puno hrabrosti, pogotovo što je taj trenutak poroda potpuno neprimjeren za borbu.
jednostavno na onoj famoznoj "bjanco punomoći", nemoj potpisati bjanco, nego daj suglasnot samo za zahvate sa kojima se slažeš. Ili obrnuto, ako ne daju taj papir na potpis, onda ti negdje u dokumentaciji napiši da ne želiš epiziotomiju i da si svjesna koje su prednosti i mane toga zahvata, i daj na znanje tijekom boravka u rađaoni da si odlučna provesti ono što si napisala.
Nitko u tom slučaju vjerojatno neće željeti preuzeti odgovornost na sebe, u mom slučaju se dogodilo da sam popucala nekon što je izašla glavica van, odnosno primalje su željele porod završiti što brže, pa su napravile pritisak na trbuh. Međutim, osim 1,5 sat trudova, i šivanja, kada je dr. A.Š. pokušala to napraviti bez djelovanja anestezije, jer mi se *to* (misleći na to kako sam popucala), ne bi dogodilo da "sam bila pristojna" (misleći na to da sam odbila drip i epi), kako bi me naučila poslušnosti i da mi nikada više ne padne na pamet da imam svoje mišljenje; ništa ostalo nije boljelo niti približno kao epi kod prvog poroda. I ne osjećam posljedice, za razliku od onoga ožiljka od epi.
Idelano bi bilo kada bi primalje i liječnici bili spremni na suradnju, pa da imaš povjerenja da stvarno neće raditi epi, ako nije neophodna. Nadam se da je tako u Osijeku, pokušaj saznati. Međutim, 3-ći puta postaješ mama, meni izgleda logično da je epi sasvim suvišna. Ali isto tako, osoblju bi trebala dati do znanja da nećeš njih kriviti, ako popucaš. Što je velika vjerojatnost da će ipak biti bezbolnije, nego umjetni rez mišića.

----------


## smile8

TinnaZ, da li si napisala svoju pricu sa poroda, i ako jesi pod kojim je naslovom?  :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

Hm, ne znam kaj da odgovorim. Jesam - do pola. Nemam snage završiti. Ali dajem obećanje, budem uskoro.

----------


## Dolca

> Hm, ne znam kaj da odgovorim. Jesam - do pola. Nemam snage završiti. Ali dajem obećanje, budem uskoro.


Zašto ju na nigdje ne mogu pronaći?

----------


## TinnaZ

Zato kaj je još kod mene  :/

----------


## Felix

tinnaz je veci dio price napisala u vise raznih topica, pa trebas malo pretraziti   :Wink:  
slazem se s curama, hocemo tvoju pricu vec jednom!   :Smile:

----------


## Dolca

> Zato kaj je još kod mene  :/


Ma, ok draga, nema žurbe.

----------


## TinnaZ

Miješaju mi se razni osjećaji, i bez obzira što je sve od početka bila jedna velika borba, i što to sigurno nije primjerena situacija za borbu, pa sa strane vjerojatno cijeli događaj izgleda prilično neugodno i napeto; ja sam ga  doživjela kao najljepši trenutak koji je rezultat naše upornosti, sa jednom ružnom epizodom na kraju.
I sada nemam inspiraciju kako jednu ružnu borbu, napisati tako da priča ne bude ružna. Jer nije, meni nije.

----------


## smile8

Voljela bih ju procitati sto prije, jer mi trebaju "price" koje su se uspjele izboriti, kao sto je npr. "doplivasmo u ovaj zivot", jer u pon ili uto idem dati nalaze u Rijeku i "pridbiljezit" se za kadu ( naravno ako bura dopusti ), pa me hvata panika na koji nacin mogu sve ili bar priblizno sve zahtjeve uspjeti ostvariti, jos vise jer sam sama u tome-MM se ne zeli upustiti u sve "to", kaze-jos ces se i zamjeriti nekome doc tamo pa ce ti poceti i namjerno uzimat dijete kao na neke pretrage, bolje sutit i izdrzat.
Nakon toliko provedenih sati na rodi, ja jednostavno ne mogu sutiti dok mi rade nepotrebni epi, ili trpaju me kemikalijama, i jos mi uzmu dijete nakon poroda pa da malenu ne vidim i po 8h...i znate vec sve.
Slaboga sam samopouzdanja pa me zanima da li netko ima nekakvu ideju ( mozda je ovo fakat glupo pitanje ) na koji nacin mogu svoj plan poroda sprovesti u stvarnost, ako MM nije uz mene, i ako cu morati uz one trudove borit se za prava ( par cura mi je vec reklo da je to skoro pa nemoguce :/  )???? Tako se jadno osijecam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

Pročitaj moje postove na drugim podforumima.
Klikneš na profile, pa onda na postove ..., lai ja se nadam da u rijeci nije takvo ozračje kao u Varaždinu.
Međutim, muža natjeraj da ide s tobom, u ovom slučaju cilj opravdava sredstvo, ne daj mu da izvrda niti pod koju cijenu. A mislim stvarano, ako ti trebaš sve to proći, a on bi barem mogao biti uz tebe da te zaštiti. Mislim da svima njima stisne želudac kada sve krene, ali idu radi svoje žene koja će im podariti dijete koje su zajednički odlučili donijeti na svijet, i onda idu pa kud puko da puklo. Zajednički ste odlučili na dijete, zajednički ste ga napravili, zajednički ćete ga odgajati, ako ga već ne možete zajednički poroditi, ali možete biti zajednički pristuni kroz sve faze poroda. Muž inako ništa ne vidi jer stoji kod glave, osim što je kao verbalna zaštita neprocjenjiv. E pa sada ako ti se boji pružiti i verbalnu zaštitu .... jer se on boji suprotstaviti se osoblju, a noge će mu biti na zemlji, ....

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja nisam sigurna da je u smile8-inom slučaju bolje da je muž s njom, jer ako on već ima stav da je bolje popustit, vrlo je moguće da će u presudnom trenutku, ako dođe do međusobnog uvjeravanja između vas i osoblja, on stati na njihovu stranu.
Mislim da je u Rijeci moguće dogovorit se da s tobom na porodu bude neka druga bliska osoba, ako imaš nekoga takvog tko bi ti u tom smislu mogao više pomoći (prijateljica koja je već rodila, sestra, mama), samo ona bi trebala dijeliti tvoje stavove oko poroda i razumjeti kakvu podršku očekuješ.
Ako ispadne da je partner po tom pitanju ipak bliži, onda mu treba otvoreno reći koliko je njegova uloga tu presudna i koliko puno može utjecati na porod.
Jer ako zbog njegovog popuštanja dođe do neke intervencije, na neki način će snositi dio odgovornosti, 
ali na svojoj koži to prije svega osjete mama i beba, a ne partner.
I suprotno, ako u ključnom trenutku ostane čvrst i kaže, npr. "ne dajte joj još drip, nek se proba prošetat" , ta naoko mala stvar može značiti sasvim drugačiji ishod poroda.

Meni se čini da mnogi muškarci koji odlaze na porod toga svega nisu dovoljno svjesni.

----------


## TinnaZ

Pametno ...

----------


## smile8

Thx cure! Svjesna sam svega. Rekla sam mu da sjedne u kut i suti. On voli slikati i snimati pa neka to i radi.Ne bih sada da se dobije dojam da je neki grozan tip, jako je drag i pazljiv i ponekad dobijem dojam da se on vise veseli porodu od mene, ali kad mu kazem da procita ili posaljem na mail neki tekst sa rode, ne da mu se citati...pa sam ja onda  :Sad:  .
Neki dan pricam sa frendicom koja ima curicu od dvije god, i kaze mi-"ajme blago tebi,tebe ce muz voziti u Rijeku!!!! Mene moj ne bi ni pod koju cijenu, ako su mogle sve druge roditi u Zg, mozes i ti! " A ja ono  :?  :?  :? .
I tako, ako vidim da nes mulja u radjaoni lijepo ce letit van, pa nek si misli.
Bili smo danas u Ri-upoznah i sestru Silvanu i doc Sindika. :D .Bili su jako dobri prema meni. Poraslo mi je samopouzdanje bar malo.
Pusa svima

----------


## TinnaZ

Nije niti moj muž htio/imao vremena čitati tekstove, ali u bolnici je sve napravio kako treba :D

----------

